# What the bleep do we know?



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

This will shatter the way you look at reality.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

you've got to watch that documentary with a grain of salt, it does not represent the general scientific community's views. A few parts are laughable such as the part about Native Americans not being able to see Christopher Columbus' ships because they had never seen ships before... right


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

But think how this applies to SA. It makes too much sense that this is all in our minds. If we were to not put attention on whats wrong with us, there would be no reason for us to feel this way. Everything starts with a thought. Take this analogy for instance, when you plant the seeds (the negative thoughts), and water them (putting your attention on them), they grow (into serious problems), and in our case these thoughts grow into fears, which in turn affect how we interact with the rest of society.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

pentagon said:


> you've got to watch that documentary with a grain of salt, it does not represent the general scientific community's views. A few parts are laughable such as the part about Native Americans not being able to see Christopher Columbus' ships because they had never seen ships before... right


Right, there was a thread a couple weeks ago where I talked about this movie. Its largely hand waving and pseudo-science.


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Darkon said:


> But think how this applies to SA. It makes too much sense that this is all in our minds. If we were to not put attention on whats wrong with us, there would be no reason for us to feel this way. Everything starts with a thought. Take this analogy for instance, when you plant the seeds (the negative thoughts), and water them (putting your attention on them), they grow (into serious problems), and in our case these thoughts grow into fears, which in turn affect how we interact with the rest of society.


I agree on the part with the seeds. But Coldfury is probably right about the pseudo-science. It's a interesting movie though it sometimes becomes kind of ridicules - especially the part with the party and all those thingies jumping around.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

pentagon said:


> you've got to watch that documentary with a grain of salt, it does not represent the general scientific community's views. A few parts are laughable such as the part about Native Americans not being able to see Christopher Columbus' ships because they had never seen ships before... right


lol, u serious, they say that? :lol


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

yea I've read a few places that there were no such records of Native Americans mentioning anything about not being able to see ships...so go figure.


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

I definitely think taht some of their theories make sense and that they could be on to something. However, with these kind of things I have found that you shouldnt usually look at things as all-or nothing aka believing the entire thing or not believing any of it. I think this is often times what people do because its scary to admit or put attention on the unknown....but all in all I do think that the quantum physics thing makes a lot of sense.


On another note, do you want to hear something kind of weird? Well I was in the dorms freshman year and I used to talk in my sleep all the time. My roommate told me that the night before I had been "doing quantum physics or something"...I was like huh? I dont know anything about physics and that was the end of the conversation.

At the time I was thinking a lot of deep thoughts about my depression, sa, how to get out of the rut I was in. Now I seem to keep hearing "quantum physics " come up....So kind of an odd coincidence!


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Darkon is exactly correct, yet ignorance is bliss, right?

Sorry, but this is kinda long. Yes, I really enjoyed the movie. It's kinda random, and am sorry for that. Don't read if you fear being bored. If you like the flic, read on.

"What the Bleep" is the ****, especially for us SAers who struggle with daily reality. I step in and throw opinion because the majority of my learning was taught by my peers/elders telling me and showing me what is. A huge chunk of our learning is forced into us. The indians could not see the ships because their brains have never been trained like ours have to see them. On a daily basis, we all immediately notice what our brains have already experienced or have been trained to experience. Be it words or be it vision. I guarantee you that we all miss out on a lot of things everyday because our brains do not understand/comprehend what it sees as it lacks the prior teaching/experience. But to think that we are not capable, does define ourselves and our future.

Our brains are constantly evolving, constantly growing, beyond our typical understating. To really fathom that our brains process amazing amounts on info every second is over whelming. It's not about all or nothing.

I love the movie because it is about possibility. Possibility for us, as SAers, is *life*. It puts a great smile on my face, which I greatly appreciate.

I mean ****, a deaf women constantly struggling with her daily life and crying that her life is just that much more difficult than most. Kinda like us SAers, right?

The bliss is that one day she ****ing realizes the greatness of her current possesions. The day she wakes up and realizes that she can do amazing things. I love it because she is right.

Possibility, especially for us SAers, is life. You don't have to buy it, but my guess is you want to.

For us SAers, it does not get any more real than her. She is us. It is just shown in a different fashion of mental blindness, aka physical blindness.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

I'm glad I finally got to see this film! Thanks for sharing it, Darkon.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

It is kinda saddening there are such minimal responses to Darkon's post. "What the bleep do we know", a kickass movie for us SA'ers. For the first time, it is now free to watch in full online, thanks to Google's power. 

I watched this movie for the first time and kinda joked and laughed with my SA friends at the majority of what I heard. It seemed so unrealistic compared to what I used used to in my daily life. To realize we really have the power to define our every thought and belief, was frickin' cool. I am now months later evidence that is true. I know have my dream job in real estate, and wouldn't give but close to my life for it. 

If you you really want to say **** You to SA, take the time to watch the movie and consider the statements these doctors and scientists supply to us. It is better than a damn therapist, it is life. Are you not on this site to find a better life? It really can help us SA'ers understand self-freedom and self-power, which to me, is the greatest gift an SA'er could receive.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I just saw it yesterday, and it's great! Actually, the stuff I've read about quantum physics seems to give the opposite ideas, a more gloomy view than this movie provides. But there's nothing to be gained in nitpicking about quantum physics. I don't really care if the movie is filled with junk science. I found the core ideas very inspiring. And I was moved by the storyline as well, because about one year ago, I went through a very similar journey like Amanda did (the deaf lady). I was in a deep depression for a long time, and I finally started coming out of it. I started to think differently about myself and my life, and my depression faded away. I finally got to the point where I threw my psych medication away, much like Amanda, because I didn't need it anymore, and I haven't needed it since. So you can imagine when I saw this movie yesterday, I was very astounded, because I could relate on a personal level. I really like the ideas presented. It is liberating to think that we are free to control our own lives, and to be in charge of our thoughts and feelings, no matter how much we've suffered in the past. And it's freeing to think that we don't have to be the victim, we can choose to rise above.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I haven't watched this yet, but i will check it out tonight...

has anyone here watched The Secret?


----------



## karmadust (Jul 21, 2005)

In my opinion, there is a TON we don't know about "science" and the way the universe works...and there's a TON we think we know that will turn out being laughable in the future.

So if it changes your life, then it is good and true. Bottom line. Who cares whether scientists back it up? What matters is whether it speaks to your heart and helps you live a better life.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

karmadust said:


> In my opinion, there is a TON we don't know about "science" and the way the universe works...and there's a TON we think we know that will turn out being laughable in the future.
> 
> So if it changes your life, then it is good and true. Bottom line. Who cares whether scientists back it up? What matters is whether it speaks to your heart and helps you live a better life.


That sounds like something I would say! I agree, if an idea works, then keep using it to get better. If it doesn't work, than try another idea. Inspiration is a powerful force, perhaps impossible to measure, but a force that still drives us, nonetheless.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

OK I watched this video. It's GREAT. It totally goes with all the CBT therapy I've been listening too. I believe in most of what is said, but of course you have to be skeptical of some examples. Either way this is a very motivational movie and the overall message is totally true!!

:int


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

AlekParker said:


> has anyone here watched The Secret?


I am going to buy The Secret, like, right now actually. Sounds really good.

I liked What the Bleep... but some parts really dragged and made me lose interest at times. But the overall movie was pretty decent.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

if you like What The Bleep You'll love "The Secret"


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, belief can definitely be an extremely powerful and helpful aid for many individuals, even if the belief is invalid or unjustified.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Really glad to see others talking about "The Secret". I posted a thread last night recommending others watch the movie yet the moderaters deleted it. Its a killer movie for sure.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

pentagon said:


> A few parts are laughable such as the part about Native Americans not being able to see Christopher Columbus' ships because they had never seen ships before... right


I think it was more of the concept that something can be right in front of you, but if who don't know what it is you are looking for, you won't see it.

Last month I was working on my car since it gave me the code the EGR valve was bad. Now, I have looked at my car engine for a long time, but I had no clue what an EGR valve was or looked like, even though it was right there in front of me in plain sight.

I still don't like the Indian poking her in the forehead. That part is creepy.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

shiznit said:


> Really glad to see others talking about "The Secret". I posted a thread last night recommending others watch the movie yet the moderaters deleted it. Its a killer movie for sure.


It probably got lost with some other posts during the move. Go ahead and repost it.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

shiznit said:


> Really glad to see others talking about "The Secret". I posted a thread last night recommending others watch the movie yet the moderaters deleted it. Its a killer movie for sure.


i don't think they del it. i heard that yesterday they lost like 8 hrs of posts when they changed servers


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

karmadust said:


> In my opinion, there is a TON we don't know about "science" and the way the universe works...and there's a TON we think we know that will turn out being laughable in the future.
> 
> So if it changes your life, then it is good and true. Bottom line. Who cares whether scientists back it up? What matters is whether it speaks to your heart and helps you live a better life.


 :nw :agree totally!

Just because we cannot see something doesnt make it untrue. I always try to remain as open minded about these things as i can b/c none of us can truly ever know the mysterys of the universe so who are we to say something is bull$#@! when we dont really know. I thought the doco was really good


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

.


----------

